# 1940s knitting book with patterns,



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Is there anyone here interested in the old vintage patterns of WW2? 
I have got the book out to check up on something and as it involves getting up on the steps to put it away I thought I would just enquire if anyone would like to see some of the patterns from 70 years ago before I attempt climbing up to put the book away safe. No mean feat at my age. 
Its NOT everyones idea of reading matter but at the same time there are still many who are curious about patterns of yesteryear and who knows they may get some fresh ideas for whatever it is they may be wanting to knit next.
Please take note though that the yarn was VERY much thinner then and we had to use finer needles which meant more stitches on the needles.


----------



## Sunitawahi (Nov 6, 2013)

Lucky you... Would love to see the patterns...how I don't know...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

YES!!!
I LOVE old patterns. Mom had books and leaflets WW2 era; and they were wonderful. If one of your books has a US Navy "Dixie Cup" hat worn by Gene Kelly in "Singing In the Rain" I'd gladly pay you for it!!
Prayers going up^^^^^^
OR if you want to sell the book, I'm FIRST in line....


Maywalk said:


> Is there anyone here interested in the old vintage patterns of WW2?
> I have got the book out to check up on something and as it involves getting up on the steps to put it away I thought I would just enquire if anyone would like to see some of the patterns from 70 years ago before I attempt climbing up to put the book away safe. No mean feat at my age.
> Its NOT everyones idea of reading matter but at the same time there are still many who are curious about patterns of yesteryear and who knows they may get some fresh ideas for whatever it is they may be wanting to knit next.
> Please take note though that the yarn was VERY much thinner then and we had to use finer needles which meant more stitches on the needles.


----------



## flamingfountain (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, I would love to see these patterns! I am a nut for vintage styles and such.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

I can scan them on to the forum if anyone has anything particular in mind IF its in the book that is. 
Here are the contents of the book and the page numbers.


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

ALWAYS interested in baby patterns!


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Read the contents and let me know what page it is on and I will see what I can do for you. 
Sorry Dsynr the book is not for sale. 
Its a family heirloom so will stay with the family although it has recently been borrowed by the publishers of a famous authoress who wanted my evacuee story and anything to do with WW2. She dedicated her book to me.


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Maywalk said:


> Is there anyone here interested in the old vintage patterns of WW2?
> I have got the book out to check up on something and as it involves getting up on the steps to put it away I thought I would just enquire if anyone would like to see some of the patterns from 70 years ago before I attempt climbing up to put the book away safe. No mean feat at my age.
> Its NOT everyones idea of reading matter but at the same time there are still many who are curious about patterns of yesteryear and who knows they may get some fresh ideas for whatever it is they may be wanting to knit next.
> Please take note though that the yarn was VERY much thinner then and we had to use finer needles which meant more stitches on the needles.


OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes please I am a WW2 "nut", would LOVE to see the patterns


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Except for copyright....would be great to see em... I love my Knitting America ebook!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes,this would be wonderful Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Maywalk said:


> I can scan them on to the forum if anyone has anything particular in mind IF its in the book that is.
> Here are the contents of the book and the page numbers.


Oh WOW the afternoon jumper on page 5 would be great to see, you are sooooooooooo kind, I wonder was the authoress Lilian Harry or Margaret Dickinson, have read all their books that are in the 40s era ?


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

You're too kind to offer your time in sharing your resource! I don't NEED any patterns - too many now - just interested in vintage ones.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

These are vintage nrskrachet.
Had folks coming to me from worldwide for them. Its been a pleasure to help folks get what they are looking for.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

I would like to see the Baby's Matinee Jacket on page 130 and the shawl on page 138.


----------



## demoeller (May 19, 2013)

I would like to get the little girls out fit on pg 167. I have a few old books from that era to


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is the matinee jacket Knitophile and I am just putting a picture up of the shawl because it covers about four pages and if you want the pattern after seeing the shawl I will pass it on to you. Actually it a set which consists of the shawl, booties, mitts and bonnetso that is mainly why its over 4 pages. Anyway I will leave it up to you.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

There are three more pages to this Demoeller if you still want them after seeing the first page. 
I wont put them on here just in case you dont but if you DO I have scanned them on to my computer and will send them by PM.


----------



## flamingfountain (Jan 5, 2014)

ultrahiggs said:


> Oh WOW the afternoon jumper on page 5 would be great to see, you are sooooooooooo kind, I wonder was the authoress Lilian Harry or Margaret Dickinson, have read all their books that are in the 40s era ?


PAGE 105 AND 205 WOULD BE NICE. THANKS


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

I would love to see some of the edgings used on p 228 and the pillowcase border on p 230, if it isn't too much bother. The patterns already on this thread are so interesting to see! Thanks!


----------



## ladysjaan (Dec 3, 2013)

hello Maywalk 
would love to see the twinset on 
page 44 please & the hat & gloves on page 65 
thank you
ladysjaan


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Well if you are going to scan patterns, why not scan the whole book and upload it here. I like them all and would like to see about doing them in loom knitting.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm sure the patterns are lovely. I am interested in the Pullover on page 22, the Twin set on page 44, Bath mat on page 231. Also can you tell me if there are patterns for children, specifically girls, in the book? Ages 8-11? I would alos be interested in the School Sweater on page 209 if it is for a girl of 8-11.

You can sent them to me in a PM if you wish.

Thank you very much.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

How about the Counterpane page 232 and the
Bonnet & Mittens page 135.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> Its a family heirloom so will stay with the family although it has recently been borrowed by the publishers of a famous authoress who wanted my evacuee story and anything to do with WW2. She dedicated her book to me.


I'm interested to know more about this authoress' story about your evacuation. Are we going to be able to purchase HER book?


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I would like to see knitted counterpane p232

That baby is in her 70's now.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Would you be so kind in


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Yes, I would love to see the patterns.....are you able to scan them? I bet the yarn then wasn't acrylic either!! I remember using some old "nylon" yarn in the 60's which had been found for me by an elderly relative....it was quite strong, had to be cut with scissors or a knife otherwise it cut the person trying to snap it.... and it was "hard/coarse" to the touch.



Maywalk said:


> Is there anyone here interested in the old vintage patterns of WW2?
> I have got the book out to check up on something and as it involves getting up on the steps to put it away I thought I would just enquire if anyone would like to see some of the patterns from 70 years ago before I attempt climbing up to put the book away safe. No mean feat at my age.
> Its NOT everyones idea of reading matter but at the same time there are still many who are curious about patterns of yesteryear and who knows they may get some fresh ideas for whatever it is they may be wanting to knit next.
> Please take note though that the yarn was VERY much thinner then and we had to use finer needles which meant more stitches on the needles.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> I can scan them on to the forum if anyone has anything particular in mind IF its in the book that is.
> Here are the contents of the book and the page numbers.


I bet that school sweater is the same one mum attempted to knit for me...took her about 8 years, and was too small for me when she finished it....lol


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

I would love to see the rosebud collar on 84, mesh stockings on 90 and beaded scarf on 76. This looks like a lovely book. I try to keep my eyes open for old books in the charity shop as I think the patterns have so much more to them than some of the ones I see today.


----------



## elaineadams (Oct 17, 2011)

What is the title of the book and who compiled it...sometimes, if the right places are accessed these books are still available for purchase from a large number of sites including Amazon and ebay.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

I'd love to see the opera top vest, the lacy jumper and the mesh stockings if it's not too much trouble, please.
And thank you for your generous sharing.


----------



## Canyon (Mar 2, 2013)

Page 68 Gloves and socks please.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Being born in the 40s,it's nice to see what the styles were then..thank you for posting..


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank You!! I absolutely love looking at older patterns, especially from the 40's. I guess it's because my folks got married in the 40's, so I have quite a few pictures of them from that time.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I would like to see the bathing suit on page 205 when you get a chance. I love older patterns.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Would love to see them! Doesn't mean I'll every attempt them but I think the older patterns are the best.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Sorry, didn't read all the posts before I sent the previous response. Did I miss a link?


----------



## knitican (Sep 23, 2012)

I would be thrilled to see the pattern for the 3 way cape for ladies, and the bath rug. 
Have you heard of Purple Kitty? Purplekitty.com offers vintage knitting patterns. I'm wondering if you've contacted them - I bet they would love to get in touch with you and revitalize these patterns to share with the whole world. You've got a real treasure there! If I weren't such a newbie, I would ask about sweater patterns, for sure!
Thank you for your lovely offer. If it turns out to be too much of a project, I will understand, but I hope not!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Moondancermel said:


> I would love to see the rosebud collar on 84, mesh stockings on 90 and beaded scarf on 76. This looks like a lovely book. I try to keep my eyes open for old books in the charity shop as I think the patterns have so much more to them than some of the ones I see today.


Moondancerme...I also chose the collar and beaded scarf!!!

I would also like to see the 3-way cape on p. 51 and summer gloves on p. 80 and the counterpane on p. 232...think someone else also wanted this!!!

These are wonderful.

The very first cardigan I knitted was from a vintage pattern and it fit much better than one I did from a modern magazine!!!

I love these old patterns and I am making a file for all you post.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

nrskrachet said:


> ALWAYS interested in baby patterns!


Me, too!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

I am always amazed that the average woman's bust was 34". Most teenagers are that size today. I love the Vintage patterns. As one member stated, if we knew the title and author, maybe we could find other copies. Thank you.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

I have put another thread up about the 40's knitting book book for anyone interested in purchasing one. 
Please go and read the message. 
Thanks to all who have shown an interest. 
God Bless All.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

All of the posts referencing specific projects is killing me! Did I miss how to access the book so I can browse?

Thanks so much


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is so kind of you to share! I'd like to see the picture of the bed jacket on page 24. I'm not sure about the copyright....I'm curious to see the picture tho. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Most definitely, love vintage patterns.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

The 3 way cape on page 51 sounds interesting. Thank you for posting. Love vintage patterns


----------



## Dendan (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the group and I wasn't sure what to expect. Boy was I excited to see some of the topics. I've seen a lot of similar experiences but then I came across this post. I'm supposed to be getting my son ready for school and instead I'm drooling over the table of contents and trying to limit my request to only one pattern. 

As I have System Cold Urticaria (I'm allergic to temperatures under 70 degrees), my first instinct was to ask for a cardigan or jumper. My curious side would love to see the nickers/panties/or stockings just because it would probably be the only chance I'd ever be able to see the patterns. I think though, that I'd love to see the bed jacket, if it's not too much trouble.

Thank you so much for sharing your family treasure with us!


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

This is so much fun! I would love to see the Peasant Cardigan on page 55. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## joankav (Nov 7, 2012)

I think you might need to scan all the photos in the book. Looks like everyone has a different pattern to see but would really like to see them all. Wonderfull book.


----------



## debra rochner (Oct 14, 2011)

I would like to see any of these Camiknickers
Tailored Panties
Opera top Vest
Three way cape
Simple accessories
Stocking cap and gloves
Beaded scarf
Summer gloves
Coloured snood

Mens
Gloves and scarf

Childrens
Bonnet and mittens
Booties
Vest and pants

Household
Simple crochet edging
Bath mat


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

http://bygumbygolly.com/2013/12/guest-post-top-10-free-1940s-knitting-patterns-from-the-vintage-pattern-files/

I had just brought this link up for another query on another thread but couldn't locate it quickly but found this one instead. These are vintage patterns which are free and have a lot of war-time patterns including a "Victory" sweater.
Have fun, knitters, I only crochet these days.
Moisey


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, how kind of you.I would love to see the hat and gloves pattern on page 65 and the triangle scarf on page 66. I do love the patterns from that era as well as the ones from WWI. Thank you in advance, if this is too much for you I will understand and thank you for trying. Happy knitting.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Maywalk said:


> I have put another thread up about the 40's knitting book book for anyone interested in purchasing one.
> Please go and read the message.
> Thanks to all who have shown an interest.
> God Bless All.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Children and household items especially crochet edging


----------



## Dendan (Jan 14, 2014)

I just went to the link for the 40's patterns and almost fell out of my chair. The counter pane that is pictured is the same one that my husbands grandmother made us as a wedding present 13 years ago. She came over as an 18 year old Finnish farm girl during the war. At 95 she's still knitting all of her Christmas presents. She's my inspiration!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I have my mother's crochet books from the WWII era and treasure them. So much, in fact, that I made photocopies to work from instead of further handling the originals! Now I am considering scanning and saving as PDF files. Mom didn't knit, but others have given me their knit pattern books from this same time period. LOVE THEM!

You are so generous to share these wonderful patterns. Many thanks!


----------



## Busylee (Dec 16, 2012)

Maywalk said:


> Its a family heirloom so will stay with the family although it has recently been borrowed by the publishers of a famous authoress who wanted my evacuee story and anything to do with WW2. She dedicated her book to me.


I would love to hear some of this story. Thank you for posting some of the patterns. They did beautiful work back then. I remember my mother knitting us three girls valentine sweaters way back when. It must be a fairly thick book considering it has over 200 pages in it. What is a "Snood"? (page 88)


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Maywalk,

I'm relatively new to this site. I don't know what a stream is or how I access. Could you help? 

Thanks.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

emmas mom said:


> Maywalk,
> 
> I'm relatively new to this site. I don't know what a stream is or how I access. Could you help?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-230032-1.html


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi emmas mom.
Lovely to meet you but I am baffled as to where you have had the word stream from. Its usually called topics on a forum and each topic is usually known as a thread.
Just read the threads that appeal to you and then if you feel like answering I expect the person who started the topic would appreciate it. 
God Bless.


----------



## emmas mom (May 15, 2013)

Thank you! I believe she did use the term thread instead of stream. Too old to multi task anymore!


----------



## busy bee (May 25, 2013)

Any chance of posting the girls dress and matinee jacket on page 130 as well as knitted blanket on page 230. Many Thanks


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

Regarding Copyright - I think if you have bought the book and are just sharing it, it would be OK. It might become a problem if you are selling the patterns on and getting money for them. Would like to know for sure because I too have Vintage knitting pattern books (my mother-in-law's) from the 1940's and can scan and share them if people are interested. Veronica.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It looks like you're getting many requests..remember the tv show "You Asked For It"...this reminds me of that show..perhaps you could insert a pattern a couple of times per week...Good Luck to you ..I bet you didn't think that this would be so popular..well it is...


----------



## jjrhodes (Apr 22, 2013)

Please scan and let us see the Plain Socks page 121


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

flamingfountain said:


> Yes, I would love to see these patterns! I am a nut for vintage styles and such.


Me too!


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you so much. This is time and energy consuming and I appreciate it. I am interested in looking at the 
pics of opera vest 33 and the bedjacket 24, and the cotton shirt 20. I will look at the pics and choose one for you to copy. Thank-you


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

Moisey said:


> http://bygumbygolly.com/2013/12/guest-post-top-10-free-1940s-knitting-patterns-from-the-vintage-pattern-files/
> 
> I had just brought this link up for another query on another thread but couldn't locate it quickly but found this one instead. These are vintage patterns which are free and have a lot of war-time patterns including a "Victory" sweater.
> Have fun, knitters, I only crochet these days.
> Moisey


Bookmarked that - thankyou Moisey patterns look great

:thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember an aunt and great aunt both knitting themselves 'knit suits' with fine yarn. A line skirts and cardigan sets.


----------



## carolstanfill (Sep 28, 2013)

Sure, love old patterns


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I would love seeing 'cardigan suit' and 'rosebud collar' please.



Maywalk said:


> I can scan them on to the forum if anyone has anything particular in mind IF its in the book that is.
> Here are the contents of the book and the page numbers.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I was just thinking that it may be important to see the 'abbreviations' section to understand directions thoroughly.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Would very much like to see the 3way cape. Thank you for sharing


----------



## jewlzmiraj (Aug 28, 2013)

Can you copy "new neck wear, beaded scarf, and summer gloves"
what a find!


----------



## Elaine46 (Dec 8, 2013)

I love all old patterns that pertain to knitting. I have been collecting them for years.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Will get back to you later because going to get something to eat now. I hope those who have received the patterns are happy with them.


----------



## Janniep (Jul 20, 2013)

I would love to see the ladies jumper page 22 and the lacy jumper 
page 60 
I remember knitting pattens from the 40s thank you for sharing only wish I had kept Woman's Weekly they had beautiful pattens 
Thank you for sharing Jp


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I am not sure if the copyright on those patterns is still in effect. I have books listed in classifieds that are from the 1940's and have many wartime patterns in them.


----------



## Sunitawahi (Nov 6, 2013)

Would love some patterns from children's garment and household section..
Would love if you could scan patterns one at a time at you leisure...
Thanks a million.. God Bless.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

Reminds me of one of my late mothers early books that are in a closet the article are so lovely in them and the directions seem so much easier than how they now write them also. i also have som 40's an 50's ones of hers and my 1970's ones they are treasures .


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Moisey said:


> http://bygumbygolly.com/2013/12/guest-post-top-10-free-1940s-knitting-patterns-from-the-vintage-pattern-files/
> 
> I had just brought this link up for another query on another thread but couldn't locate it quickly but found this one instead. These are vintage patterns which are free and have a lot of war-time patterns including a "Victory" sweater.
> Have fun, knitters, I only crochet these days.
> Moisey


I love the Date Maker cardigan. Can't you just see Lauren Bacall in that?

For size 14-16, 32-34 bust in Vol. 108, as Date-Maker

That sizing can't be right. Or was a 34" bust really considered a size 16 back then?


----------



## nancyknitter (Apr 28, 2012)

How lucky you are to have the wonderful treasure. I was telling someone (a few years younger than I) just the other day about the "soakers" I crocheted for my daughter when she was a newborn....54 years ago! She, of course, had no idea what I was talking about. Had to explain that was long before the disposable diapers they have now. I would love to see the pattern for the Rosette Necklet if available. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Knitting by Nana (Jun 2, 2013)

Maywalk said:


> There is no authors name on it ultrahiggs nor is there any reading concerning copyright so here goes.


 Maywalk !!!! Beautiful work would LOVE to do one of these, but too busy right now but OH so pretty !!! thank you for sharing !!!! have a wonderful day and YEAR


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> Is there anyone here interested in the old vintage patterns of WW2?
> I have got the book out to check up on something and as it involves getting up on the steps to put it away I thought I would just enquire if anyone would like to see some of the patterns from 70 years ago before I attempt climbing up to put the book away safe. No mean feat at my age.
> Its NOT everyones idea of reading matter but at the same time there are still many who are curious about patterns of yesteryear and who knows they may get some fresh ideas for whatever it is they may be wanting to knit next.
> Please take note though that the yarn was VERY much thinner then and we had to use finer needles which meant more stitches on the needles.


Everyone wanting clothing patterns from the 40's must check the size. Between 1961 and 1963 there was a size change. Size 10 became size 12, size 12 became size 14, etc. That was done to boost the morale of the larger woman making her feel good wearing a smaller size.


----------



## gtrman (Jan 23, 2013)

Please, what is the name of the book and who is the writer and the publisher. Thank you for your time,

Charlie


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Its in the other thread I put up Charlie which has the title

"For those who are interested in the 1940's knitting book"


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

can you scan the knitted counterpane on page 232
Thank you.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

meade1 said:


> Size 10 became size 12, size 12 became size 14, etc. That was done to boost the morale of the larger woman making her feel good wearing a smaller size.


I think it was the other way around. Where you used to be a 12, now you could feel better because you were suddenly a 10!  so 12 became 10, 14 became 12, etc.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

If you want to do that, it might worth it to go on antiquepatternlibray.org and offer to scan the book.


Maywalk said:


> Is there anyone here interested in the old vintage patterns of WW2?
> I have got the book out to check up on something and as it involves getting up on the steps to put it away I thought I would just enquire if anyone would like to see some of the patterns from 70 years ago before I attempt climbing up to put the book away safe. No mean feat at my age.
> Its NOT everyones idea of reading matter but at the same time there are still many who are curious about patterns of yesteryear and who knows they may get some fresh ideas for whatever it is they may be wanting to knit next.
> Please take note though that the yarn was VERY much thinner then and we had to use finer needles which meant more stitches on the needles.


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

It is such a generous offer of your time , energy and your book ! These are Wonderful !!! I love all of the old patterns . I prefer a lot of the old styles over some of the new stuff. The mittens that my Mom made for my brother and I were made from my uncles sweater from the Navy he wore during WWII . The pattern was from that time as well. Over the many years and moves I have lost those old patterns and have to hunt through vintage web sites to try to find things. I would love any of those patterns and cherish every one.


----------



## meade1 (Jun 14, 2011)

In the new sizing, I showed small sizes going up but not large sizes going down.

What I was trying to say is that I was a size 10 and had to go to size 12. The size 20 would go to size 18 and that would make her feel better. Sorry about that. Hope I got it right this time.


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

I would like to see ladies beaded scarf and the info on repairs and renovations if possible - that would be great thanks x


----------



## gtrman (Jan 23, 2013)

Maywalk, there is no name in the thread that appears on my computer. Here is the entire message as it appears in the start of your thread: 

Is there anyone here interested in the old vintage patterns of WW2? 
I have got the book out to check up on something and as it involves getting up on the steps to put it away I thought I would just enquire if anyone would like to see some of the patterns from 70 years ago before I attempt climbing up to put the book away safe. No mean feat at my age. 
Its NOT everyones idea of reading matter but at the same time there are still many who are curious about patterns of yesteryear and who knows they may get some fresh ideas for whatever it is they may be wanting to knit next.
Please take note though that the yarn was VERY much thinner then and we had to use finer needles which meant more stitches on the needles.

In any event, thank you for your time


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

If you go back and read the message, Maywalk says it is another thread and gives the name of the thread.

Its in the other thread I put up Charlie which has the title

"For those who are interested in the 1940's knitting book"



gtrman said:


> Maywalk, there is no name in the thread that appears on my computer. Here is the entire message as it appears in the start of your thread:
> 
> Is there anyone here interested in the old vintage patterns of WW2?
> I have got the book out to check up on something and as it involves getting up on the steps to put it away I thought I would just enquire if anyone would like to see some of the patterns from 70 years ago before I attempt climbing up to put the book away safe. No mean feat at my age.
> ...


----------



## gtrman (Jan 23, 2013)

There is no name, author or publisher that shows up on this computer. Thanks anyway


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

I am sorry to ask...but how can I access the thread? I went to search with no result. Also tried to look under topics.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

gtrman said:


> There is no name, author or publisher that shows up on this computer. Thanks anyway


here is a copy of her post on the other thread

I looked on amazon after having it pointed out to me by one of the members and there are some copies for sale on there if anyone is interested. 
Strangely enough those for sale have a reddish coloured cover but mine is just a buff coloured one. Cant make out why it is that I have that colour but its certainly a different coloured cover to those on e-bay.Contents look the same though. 
It was written by a Jane Koster and a Margaret Murray. I did not know this because my first page is missing out of the book I have which was given to me well over 60 years ago by a chappie who used to work in an antiques shop because he knew I loved to knit. That explains why I did not know who had got the book together because the introductory part is missing.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B0014JECP0/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_image...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh, my mistake, Meade1. Just trying to clear it up if anyone wanted to size one of the patterns, but I probably muddied it more! Sorry about that!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Could not open the contents pic.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wonderful...I prefer to use old patterns in preference to newer ones..


----------



## Saso (Nov 25, 2012)

Would love to see the girls cardigan on page 176 thanks may walk. I love knitting patterns of any sort, but especially old ones.


----------



## gtrman (Jan 23, 2013)

Chickkie, thank you muchly for lending a helping hand. I am interested in that book because I would like to take a look at all the patterns so I could possibly knit something from it for some younger members of my family. I would think that young folks might like to wear something stylish looking from the 40's. Thank you for your time.

Charlie


----------



## gtrman (Jan 23, 2013)

Maywalk, Chickkie posted the information for which I was looking. Good lord, lady, you have lead an interesting life thus far!


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Have a look through the index then Charlie to see if there is anything I can help you with. 
Please put the page number down as well and I will PM them to you.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me. The reason why I was confused is because somewhere in the threads I had written that the knitting book had been asked for by the authoress's publishers because they wanted to use one or two items from it. 
Put it down to my old age. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

When I look at vintage patterns, and the measurements/ dimensions, it appears that the ladies were much slimmer than the average woman today. Does anyone else have that feeling?


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

We were much slimmer then momeee. 
At least we were in the UK because we were on strict rationing. Nothing like the food of today.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

"We were much slimmer then momeee.
At least we were in the UK because we were on strict rationing. Nothing like the food of today."

Thanks for the explanation. I didn't think of rationing, but thought that the fast-food, and prepared foods contributed.


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd love to see the 'twin set (outsize) page 44 ... Thanks a million ... love this stuff


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

They certainly do contribute but we never had curry and other stuff like that during the war years. 
I have taken this from my website to show you exactly what we had to make do with during those years. 
http://www.memorylanehf.oddquine.co.uk/food.htm

I can honestly say that I never saw anyone obese like they are now. IF anyone was over weight and very fat there was usually something wrong with them medically.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I also have quite a few 'vintage' books that belonged to my grandmother. I'm 65yrs old and these books are really old.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

maywalk said:"They certainly do contribute but we never had curry and other stuff like that during the war years.
I have taken this from my website to show you exactly what we had to make do with during those years.
http://www.memorylanehf.oddquine.co.uk/food.htm

I can honestly say that I never saw anyone obese like they are now. IF anyone was over weight and very fat there was usually something wrong with them medically."

WOW, I had no idea...thanks for sharing. You are correct, we wouldn't be overweight on those rations.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I would love to see any of the patterns that you want to post. That thin yarn! Did they have more time back then, or more patience, or both? :?


----------



## pjherma (Dec 14, 2012)

I saw pics of my mother during the war....she was 12 years old and her knees were larger than her calves of her legs. The dress she wore covered her except for her forearms which were spindly. She looked happy though. She had no father and her brothers were both in the army in Europe. Those must have been difficult times.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> They certainly do contribute but we never had curry and other stuff like that during the war years.
> I have taken this from my website to show you exactly what we had to make do with during those years.
> http://www.memorylanehf.oddquine.co.uk/food.htm
> 
> I can honestly say that I never saw anyone obese like they are now. IF anyone was over weight and very fat there was usually something wrong with them medically.


My goodness! We would all lose weight on the War Ration Diet! I didn't realize how much you had to do without.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

It might do many folk good if they were on rations mzmom. 
Not only is there more obese folk about but cancer seems to be rife worldwide. Yes I know its been with us for many, many decades but nearly everyone you talk to now has someone in the family who either has it or had their breast off or dying from it. 
I only wish to goodness someone could find a cure for this rotten illness. My own mother died from it and my lovely d-i-l has had her breast off with it. 
Anyway to get back to the patterns. Just pick a couple out that you might like to look at and I will PM them to you. Dont forget the page numbers. It may have to be tomorrow now because its getting late so I will see what I can do tomorrow.
God Bless.


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

What a wonderful offer, thank you, I would love to see them.


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

Lovely. I am 73 and love to look back at these.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Pick a couple out of the index then Lou and I will PM them to you too.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Maywalk, you are one truly generous lady! Thank you!


----------



## hogus (Aug 25, 2011)

would love to see the baby patterns


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I would be interested in seeing a picture of the Shirt waisted dress, summer gloves, mesh stockings, and if there is a nice collar under the accessories/neckwear/necklet area? Thank you.


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you so much, I just went to the vintage link and I love it, I downloaded the date-maker sweater. I have to say that life was so much simpler when I first began to knit. Only a few weights of yarn, etc. Now, I get overwhelmed with all of the options.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I love the older patterns. I find the ladies sweaters what they call large or xlarge are very small. have we changed that much???


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

:roll: I sure have.


----------



## maceace (Jul 30, 2012)

I would love to have the directions for the Triangular Scarf, p 66, Beaded Scarf, p 76; Knitted Blanket, p 230; and knitted counterpane, p 232.

Thank you very much for your efforts! I also love vintage patterns. I think they are so much nicer than a lot of the modern ones out today.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

I usually only look at the mens


----------



## harmony (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd love to see the alternative stitches on page 93. I love playing with stitches and put them together with other, less interesting patterns. I occasionally put a few stitch patterns together on about 10-20 stitches and make wrist bands with them. The fun of it is the knitting, the fact that kids can wear them just adds to the fun.


----------



## harmony (Feb 6, 2011)

The last R, just before the y in "library" was left out. Put the R in and you'll be able to get to the site. I couldn't find my way, however, to the knitting patterns.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Maywalk said:


> I can scan them on to the forum if anyone has anything particular in mind IF its in the book that is.
> Here are the contents of the book and the page numbers.


 You are too kind to do this for us. God bless.

Is there a long front open woman's cardigan in the book? I would like to knit one for my mother. She is in a old age home and says it gets very cold there.


----------



## theresa1949 (Jan 14, 2014)

I am interested in the householes section of your book.


----------



## jonesalice860 (Apr 10, 2013)

I use to knit for a shop in Portland Maine about 45 years ago and I still use the pattern I used for a fisherman sweater. I have one on the needles right now. I could do it in my sleep. The yarn was spun by the owner of the shop. It was beautiful. Especially the one called blueberry.


----------



## jonesalice860 (Apr 10, 2013)

I use to knit for a shop in Portland Maine about 45 years ago and I still use the pattern I used for a fisherman sweater. I have one on the needles right now. I could do it in my sleep. The yarn was spun by the owner of the shop. It was beautiful. Especially the one called blueberry.


----------



## LOUANNETHOMAS (Sep 13, 2011)

What is the name of the shop? I live in Camden, Maine. I used to knit fisherman sweaters, not professionally like you but it was fun. Now, however, between my arthritic fingers, etc. I am focusing on easier patterns. I love the vintage patterns.


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

If it is not too much trouble, I would like to see page 228 crochet edgings and. 230 knitted afghan. If too hard, I'm good.

I learned to crochet from my Grandma. Learned to frog too. She wouldn't let me leave a missed stitch. She also taught me how to embroider. Said the back should look as good as the front. Again, pulled stitches not to her satisfaction. HOWEVER, i have beautiful embroidery work, and have won prizes. Owe to grandma!

I learned to knit at church when we were going to send stocking hats for an orphanage in Alaska. My friend taught me to knit Continental Style, 4 needles in the round. We had lots of time so those who agreed to make hats put it off then at the last minute brought the yarn back. Several others did do hats, but we were 35 short from the 80 needed. So in about3 weeks, I knitted 17 hats!
I didn't know how to turn so knitting with 2 needles needed more lessons. Still haven't tried cable stitch, need more lessons.

So glad you are preserving your book of patterns. And thanks for letting us know about them. Glad you have family to pass them on to. Be careful on the stairs. You don't want a broken or twisted anything at any age!


----------



## Sully (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for forwarding the cardigan set from page 44 but it seems I need the abbreviations section to understand the pattern. Thanks again for your time and consideration.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> Pick a couple out of the index then Lou and I will PM them to you too.


I missed this information the first time through. I'd like to see pages 24, 33 and 51. Thanks so much!

 I hope I have the correct pages! :roll: I had them in mind till I began typing the beginning of the message!!

I wish the book were reprinted for purchase.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

....


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

And look where we are today!



meade1 said:


> Everyone wanting clothing patterns from the 40's must check the size. Between 1961 and 1963 there was a size change. Size 10 became size 12, size 12 became size 14, etc. That was done to boost the morale of the larger woman making her feel good wearing a smaller size.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes. Thank you so much.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

I will do what I can for you all during the next few days.
Got hospital appointments to go to so it will pull me back a bit but I promise to see what I can do for you all.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Baby patterns please.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for your kind offer. I would love to see these patterns. I have checked the Contents page and here are the patterns that I would like to see. I'm sorry that there are so many. You can PM them to me. Here is my list: 

Bedjacket on page number 24

Three way cape on page 51

Long Sleeved Pullover on page 114

Single Crochet Edgings on page 228

Knitted Blanket on page 230

Knitted Counterpane on page 232

Abbreviations on page 234. 

Again, thank you very much for your sharing these wonderful patterns.


----------



## Nannawendy (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi Janniep
Like you I also like Womans Weekly patterns. I was born in 1945, and my Dads mother was never seen without her knitting. When she died my Mum had her patterns, and they have now come to me. My grandmother had a lot of the WW give away booklets, and some patterns she tore out of her magazine. My Mum always had WW, and also kept the pullout supplements. I knitted several WW patterns including a Paddington Bear jumper for my son who is now 36, and same jumper has just been outgrown by his eldest son, and is waiting for baby to grow into it. I still knit WW patterns for the grandchildren. I suppose you might say I am a hoarder, but I love all these old designs. Regards Wendy


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

To DSYNR: I googled the wording you put in to see what a "US Navy Dixie-cup Hat looked like (ie a sailor's hat)
www.U.S.+Navy+Dixie+Cup+Hat+worn+by+Gene+Kelly+in+singing+in+the+rain
and came up with this site, all about Gene Kelly and already, your query is written up on the site, that is the first three lines are. How quick was that? Have seen that happen once before on KP. Will keep looking for a pattern for you, if one exists, or else you may need to design one yourself. Note their are two real ones (repros) on Ebay for sale as well. Good luck.
Moisey


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

https://www.google.com.au/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=No3WUtTyJKyN8QfH4YAg#q=www.+US+Navy+Dixie+cup+hat+as+worn+by+Gene+Kelly+in+Singing+in+the+Rain
Try this one to see if it works.
Moisey


----------



## Moisey (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry, not working. You would have to type in the wording I used above to get to it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No hurry Maywalk. Many thanks for your kindness.



Maywalk said:


> I will do what I can for you all during the next few days.
> Got hospital appointments to go to so it will pull me back a bit but I promise to see what I can do for you all.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you, for your gracious offer to share these patterns !
It is much appreciated ! <3


----------



## jonesalice860 (Apr 10, 2013)

it was called the Wool Room. It was in the Exchange street area of Portland. They moved once but I canY remember the street. I don't think they exist now. How is the weather up there? I am in Georgia now because my only grandchildren live here. My. son lives in Maine. My middle child, Jennifer passed away from pancreatic cancer a year ago. We live in the in-law apartment so we see our grand kids often. I love it. I grew up on Long Island,Me- It is in Casco Bay, just off Portland. The iPad doesnT like my spelling for Casco. Ali


----------



## Elaine46 (Dec 8, 2013)

If you look up free vintage patterns can find sites with a conversion chart for past sizes. It really upset my daughter when she found out that present size of 12 was a 16 back then.


----------



## Elaine46 (Dec 8, 2013)

I would love to have the knitting patterns. I will trade you a vintage size conversion chart and a list of todays yarns to substitute for the old yarns that no longer exist. Not quite fair but! I also have a large collection of patterns old and new; let me know if you have any that you can't find. I may have it or a similar one.


----------



## katiezhouse (Jun 5, 2012)

This is so very generous of you. Would love to see the Peasant cardigan page 55 and beaded scarf page 79. Thank you so much!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Maywalk said:


> I can scan them on to the forum if anyone has anything particular in mind IF its in the book that is.
> Here are the contents of the book and the page numbers.


It would be great to see the Principles Of Knitting from that time period. Also, the abbreviations used, I am sure, would be worth seeing - if there were any different ones used back then.

I don't blame you for not wanting to sell it. I "inherited" a book printed in 1949. My sister bought a bag of books at an Estate Sale for $2.00 (US), gave the pack to me, and this book was in it. For me - a treasure it is!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

It is a treasure indeed. I'd love to see pages 40, 84, 93, 114, 228, 234, 248 if it's not too much trouble. You are earning much good will for your generosity. I'm sure we all have special reasons for wishing to recapture the 1940's, even those of us who only glimpsed them. Thank you.



Irene P said:


> It would be great to see the Principles Of Knitting from that time period. Also, the abbreviations used, I am sure, would be worth seeing - if there were any different ones used back then.
> 
> I don't blame you for not wanting to sell it. I "inherited" a book printed in 1949. My sister bought a bag of books at an Estate Sale for $2.00 (US), gave the pack to me, and this book was in it. For me - a treasure it is!


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

I will see what I can do for you tomorrow damemary. 
My flipping printer is playing up at the moment but will have a go again tomorrow when my son has looked at it for me.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

No worries. Whenever you get to it. Thanks.



Maywalk said:


> I will see what I can do for you tomorrow damemary.
> My flipping printer is playing up at the moment but will have a go again tomorrow when my son has looked at it for me.


----------



## kateybee (Jan 6, 2013)

Could I please have a copy of the lacy jumper on page 60? Thank you for allowing us to share your lovely patterns from yesteryear.


----------



## ginafranks (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds fabulous and, as for finer yarn, personally I find knitting with a 4-ply sort of knitting with chunky and really prefer a 2 or 3-ply. I also adore Patricia Roberts patterns as well as the vintage ones. Most of the vintage, unfortunately aren't so suited to me any more as I think they look better on a much slimmer figure though I to occasionally find one that could be knitted up to a size 16. Do let me know if you do put any pattern details up.
Happy knitting
Gina


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Absolutely, love the vintage patterns!


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I would really like to see the pattern for the 'Charming Bedjacket'.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Maywalk said:


> Is there anyone here interested in the old vintage patterns of WW2?
> I have got the book out to check up on something and as it involves getting up on the steps to put it away I thought I would just enquire if anyone would like to see some of the patterns from 70 years ago before I attempt climbing up to put the book away safe. No mean feat at my age.
> Its NOT everyones idea of reading matter but at the same time there are still many who are curious about patterns of yesteryear and who knows they may get some fresh ideas for whatever it is they may be wanting to knit next.
> Please take note though that the yarn was VERY much thinner then and we had to use finer needles which meant more stitches on the needles.


I could not open the pictures. Pls try to PM pics to me Thanks.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Which pictures do you mean Dsynr?


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I truly want to thank you for introducing that wonderful book to us all. 
I was able to locate a copy of the book and it is amazing ! I just love it and am anxious to try some of the patterns myself. Although I doubt most would fit me at this time. But some for family will work nicely if you know what I mean... Wish I had remembered to pack the book when I left the house last month. Oh well, lesson learned, will put it in the van first when packing next trip ! My sister laughed when the book arrived and I showed her the wool undies ! She asked if could be done in cotton or cotton blend yarns... I will have to try it.


----------



## jonesalice860 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have been making the same fisherman sweaters for over 60 years. Still looks good.


----------



## Elaine46 (Dec 8, 2013)

I love the old patterns, they have become new again. If at all possible, I would like a copy of the following patterns: 19,22,51,55,86,99,102,114,130,135,137,141,161,167,171,176,209,214,226, & 231. If it is easier for you, I will pay postage & handling.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

jonesalice860 said:


> I have been making the same fisherman sweaters for over 60 years. Still looks good.


They are classics - always in style.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Page 99---Mens Heavy Sweeater, Pls. thx


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Maywalk said:


> I can scan them on to the forum if anyone has anything particular in mind IF its in the book that is.
> Here are the contents of the book and the page numbers.


This is terrific!! I would love to see the list of Abbreviations used then, and the section with Repair and Renovations. I am sure there would be a lot of hints not known today for the Repair and Renovations section. Thank you so very much for offering this.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Would love to see page 66. Your book sounds so interesting.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Abbreviations


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Page 66.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Maywalk said:


> There are three more pages to this Demoeller if you still want them after seeing the first page.
> I wont put them on here just in case you dont but if you DO I have scanned them on to my computer and will send them by PM.


HI Maywalk. I have an edition of this book too and I love it I also have another book by the same authors and I can remember my brother and I wearing things knitted by my Mum and Grandma. thank you so much for posting this. It really good to know that the patterns from these lovely old books still create so much interest. Rainyday.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Moisey said:


> http://bygumbygolly.com/2013/12/guest-post-top-10-free-1940s-knitting-patterns-from-the-vintage-pattern-files/
> 
> I had just brought this link up for another query on another thread but couldn't locate it quickly but found this one instead. These are vintage patterns which are free and have a lot of war-time patterns including a "Victory" sweater.
> Have fun, knitters, I only crochet these days.
> Moisey


Thanks for that link Moisey. I've just had a look and there are some patterns on there that I can remember from my childhood. I'm really enjoying this thread, it's lovely to know that these old patterns can generate so much interest.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Rainyday. 
I have had my orders from my family that the book never goes out of my hands BUT a famous author asked me if she could borrow it for the book she was writing to take one or two photos out of it to put in her book.She dedicated the book to me because I was an evacuee that had been bombed out twice during the London Blitz.My knitting book was picked up and brought back to me by private courier.

Here is the book that was dedicated to me


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Maywalk said:


> Hi Rainyday.
> I have had my orders from my family that the book never goes out of my hands BUT a famous author asked me if she could borrow it for the book she was writing to take one or two photos out of it to put in her book.She dedicated the book to me because I was an evacuee that had been bombed out twice during the London Blitz.My knitting book was picked up and brought back to me by private courier.
> 
> Here is the book that was dedicated to me


Maywalk, Thank you. I have to buy this book! you see my sir name is also Hodge. How bizarre is that? I have to add that I like your website too. Again, many thanks for your post on this subject and your generosity. Rainyday. x


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope you enjoy it Rainy. 
I had a chap who was a friend and ran the local museum. He came to see me with a baby gasmask that was issued in WW2 and he could not fathom out how to put the baby in it. 
I had already dressed a doll in a 1940s outfit that I was passing on to charity and I put it in the gasmask and it looked just right. The chap was SO thrilled he decided to have my name put on metal bar and had it put across the top of the gasmask saying Baby Maisie Walker. The photo of it is in the book.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

meade1 said:


> Everyone wanting clothing patterns from the 40's must check the size. Between 1961 and 1963 there was a size change. Size 10 became size 12, size 12 became size 14, etc. That was done to boost the morale of the larger woman making her feel good wearing a smaller size.


Seems like it should be the other way around. Size 12 becoming size 10. Why would a size 10 lady feel better being called size 12?


----------



## Wongwool (Jun 18, 2014)

I posted this under resources the other day:

This page has links to 1940s patterns. On the right is a list of other knitting resources at the Victoria and Albert Museum in London, England.

http://www.vam.ac.uk/content/articles/0-9/1940s-knitting-patterns/



Maywalk said:


> Is there anyone here interested in the old vintage patterns of WW2?
> I have got the book out to check up on something and as it involves getting up on the steps to put it away I thought I would just enquire if anyone would like to see some of the patterns from 70 years ago before I attempt climbing up to put the book away safe. No mean feat at my age.
> Its NOT everyones idea of reading matter but at the same time there are still many who are curious about patterns of yesteryear and who knows they may get some fresh ideas for whatever it is they may be wanting to knit next.
> Please take note though that the yarn was VERY much thinner then and we had to use finer needles which meant more stitches on the needles.


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Having lived through those years I found it was nothing to do with women wanting or wishing themselves a slimmer size it was all to do with metrication because the yards, feet and inches faded out to take in the metres and centimetres. 
I was always a size 14 when younger which was then 36 bust 25 waist and a 38 hips but when metrication came in round about the end of 1960s/70s I suddenly became a size 12 if I bought anything new. 
It made shopping a nightmare apart from the coinage changing over to decimalization to pay for the goods.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Maywalk said:


> Page 66.


Thank you for posting the lovely shawl. Really nice and I like the addition of the flowers.


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Maywalk said:


> I hope you enjoy it Rainy.
> I had a chap who was a friend and ran the local museum. He came to see me with a baby gasmask that was issued in WW2 and he could not fathom out how to put the baby in it.
> I had already dressed a doll in a 1940s outfit that I was passing on to charity and I put it in the gasmask and it looked just right. The chap was SO thrilled he decided to have my name put on metal bar and had it put across the top of the gasmask saying Baby Maisie Walker. The photo of it is in the book.


One more reason to buy. Not that I need a reason to buy, books, knitting patterns or yarn. 
:lol:


----------



## Maywalk (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I only hope you enjoy it Rainy when you get it.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Torticollus said:


> I am always amazed that the average woman's bust was 34". Most teenagers are that size today. I love the Vintage patterns. As one member stated, if we knew the title and author, maybe we could find other copies. Thank you.


This is a great idea! You never know when things will turn up! Please do give us the name of the book, the author's name and the year it was published. Thank you, in advance, for all of your efforts. Thank you for sharing this book with us.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

This jumper is right in style now! Thanks for sharing the pattern. It's lovely!!


----------

